# BOO!!! LFTS HALLOWEEN STYLE!!!!



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m in, but I forgot when I checked this stand that I needed to trim the cedar next to me. Used to be able to shoot right over the top of it but not anymore. So now I can’t see to my left where all the deer come from, going to be standing a lot the next 3-4 hours. Good luck out there boys and girls.... let’s punch some holes !
Flight


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

20 feet up in an oak ridge. Beautiful morning so far with the acorns dropping and frost on the ground. GT County Public. Good luck gang!


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

up in northern Kent, daughter has one of the best stands so hopefully she sees something today. School during the week so doesn't get out very much.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

sniper said:


> Just sat down on my lease. I can see the base of a giant windmill out in the cut beans 150 yds out. What an unnatural looking man made object in the middle of farmland. It’s throwing a wrench in my optimism.
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Driving down 12 on my way out here they are to my left, honestly I can’t stand to look at them.
Flight


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in. 21 degrees here and quiet. Git Er Done!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Parked and waiting for it to get a little more light out, I’m not walking through the woods in the dark on Halloween...no way. 

But really, I blow deer out every time I access this stand in the morning, only thing I haven’t tried is going in a little later at first light. It wasn’t difficult talking myself in to another hour sleep to give it a try. Good luck all! Crispy 28 degrees out with a light frost, feeling good!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Good luck everyone. Strapped in up in Mecosta. Got to camp yesterday but had no service where I hunted. Good activity last night with one nice buck spotted. Had a bobcat walk by at about 20 yds which was super cool. Moved to the high ground this morning. 50 yds inside a corner with standing corn on 2 sides. Lots of sign in hear. Betting deer will bed in the corn and a buck will chase them in here. It’s going to be a beautiful day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Good luck everyone it should be a great day. In my climber on tuscola co state land.

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

FULL MOON and not your aunt fanny!!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Same stand. First little buck just went through Food Plot #3.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Out in lenawee


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

22 ft in freshly washed cloths in n Livingston let’s see what happens. Happy Halloween be safe good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

I’m in. Awesome morning to watch the sun rise. Cold and crisp very little wind. First sit in this stand for the season let’s see if the big one will show. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Out in Ottawa County. Feels like deer should be moving.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Looking for something coming out of that corn this morning


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

Very very quiet in Hillsdale, can see a long way all around. Not a deer anywhere, really surprised, good luck today


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Dead by me as well! Not a big fan of full moon morning hunts!!!


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Very windy in da UP. HAD 1 OF MY TARGET BUCKS come in last nite but never offered a good shot. Hunting a different stand this morning because of a straight south wind. Good luck gents.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Got in without bumping anything, camera to my north 100yds or so has been quiet since last night, hopefully I beat them all here before they return to bed.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Cold, frosty, calm mornings... most anticipated and overrated. Deer will sit tight until mid to late morning. Then should be good.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Living through you all today, drove home to take the grandkids trick or treating. I am feeling guilty for not being in a tree


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This morning’s view.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

First cruiser of the morning just went by. Young 8 pt


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

20° in Huron County this morning. Woods are frozen very crunchy walk on the way in. Good luck all! And I don’t like full Moons


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Had a spike come out of the corn and head into a bedding area. Heard lots of chasing and a few minutes later the spike comes running out being chased by a doe


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

sniper said:


> Just sat down on my lease. I can see the base of a giant windmill out in the cut beans 150 yds out. What an unnatural looking man made object in the middle of farmland. It’s throwing a wrench in my optimism.
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Yeah they are a nuisance and eye sore, my in-laws have them all over by them in the thumb, they didn't want any on their property but everyone else did because it pays well but is ugly to look at and you can hear them when your outside


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

sniper said:


> Just sat down on my lease. I can see the base of a giant windmill out in the cut beans 150 yds out. What an unnatural looking man made object in the middle of farmland. It’s throwing a wrench in my optimism.
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I don't care how much they'd pay me, I would never put a windmill on my property. They are god awful to look at and ruin the look and feel of farm land , in my opinion.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Little 4pt just went by at 25yds.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Waited until legal shooting tine to walk in never hunted this stand in the morning so didn’t want to jump anything but still managed to with little to no wind and crunchy leaves couldn’t tell what it was but big bodied and looked like it was running off the many scrapes by me so we’ll see what this morning brings and question for y’all have you ever had trouble with wild game cams not taking pics I have pics of me putting it up and me grabbing my card but I watched 5 deer walk within 10 yards and not a single pic ready to throw it away


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

Bowhunt said:


> Cold, frosty, calm mornings... most anticipated and overrated. Deer will sit tight until mid to late morning. Then should be good.


I agree. When it’s this quiet, almost nothing moves, except the flock of geese that came off the neighbors pond, luck for them I didn’t have my shotgun! 25 degrees and frost covered in Tuscola. Saw 10 last night, one spike but he didn’t even try to chase. Not sure where the rutting bucks are..


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Had one coming to the grunt call earlier but hung up. Just had a six pointer go bye while typing looking back over his shoulder Bigger one coming?







Scrape line Antrim co. Happy Halloween!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Bowhunt said:


> Cold, frosty, calm mornings... most anticipated and overrated. Deer will sit tight until mid to late morning. Then should be good.


Exactly why I'm heading out in about a half hour. I'll be in for a late morning until 2 or 3pm sit. Then off to trick or treat. Good luck everyone


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Almost had one but he went right instead of left.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Beau’s cousin, Luc...


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Good luck guys & gals. I won’t be in till tomorrow afternoon. Enjoy the chill, looks like summer is coming back next week!


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Exactly why I'm heading out in about a half hour. I'll be in for a late morning until 2 or 3pm sit. Then off to trick or treat. Good luck
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking, just getting around right now. Planning a 10-3 hunt today.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Has anyone ever had a dream that you were taking a leak and actually started pi$$ing in bed? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Trap Star said:


> Has anyone ever had a dream that you were taking a leak and actually started pi$$ing in bed? Asking for a friend.


On the bedroom door! My friend of course!


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Nothing moving SE Sanilac...hmmm


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Trap Star said:


> Has anyone ever had a dream that you were taking a leak and actually started pi$$ing in bed? Asking for a friend.


When I was younger I had a dream I was on a roller coaster going up and down and woke up puking. Had the flu and I'll never eat goulash again. 

Its not a going problem, its a growing problem!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I knew my bubble guts were going to get me this morning so I decided to sit aground blind for exit if needed to take a crap. Sure enough by 7:45 it was time. Got out, took care of business and back in blind by 7:50. Hear something at 7:55 and 4 doe come in to 40 yds and browse through. Just had another one come through as I typed this. 

Apparently crunching leaves don’t bother them at all as long as they can’t see what’s causing the noise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Nickbarg83 said:


> Waited until legal shooting tine to walk in never hunted this stand in the morning so didn’t want to jump anything but still managed to with little to no wind and crunchy leaves couldn’t tell what it was but big bodied and looked like it was running off the many scrapes by me so we’ll see what this morning brings and question for y’all have you ever had trouble with wild game cams not taking pics I have pics of me putting it up and me grabbing my card but I watched 5 deer walk within 10 yards and not a single pic ready to throw it away


Yea I use them because their cheap and I put them on state land. Kind of hit miss. Seems like when I test them out they give about 40 to 50 feet. Last night when I left my stand it didn’t kick on until I got about 20 feet. Not getting much on my cameras and I’m wondering if they just aren’t taking. I always walk in front of them when I leave my hunting spot and they always take but just not much distance. If I had private land I definitely would upgrade to something else.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Another little buck just moved some does out between plots 3 and 4. Hopefully they circle back. Caught me off guard, I was just about to rattle. Dropped it in my seat. Yep, rattled itself on the way down. Oops. Not sure it mattered.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Didn't like the tree I picked out upon arrival, so had to call an audible. 

Sitting in the old horse run-in, already had two young bucks slip through at first light.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Covered in does and fawns this morning since daylight. One doe has a hole in her - and she ran towards the truck. Not a single buck though yet. Funny.


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

It’s on! Let him walk


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

Had my number one buck at 815 walk in, triggered my camera, I'm 80 yds away in other stand phone goes off, wind was completely wrong forecast. I grunt he comes to 30, he catches my scent, he walked away casually. Unbelievable. 4.5 year old stud, absolute stud. Thankful to see him is the silver lining


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just saw my number 1..if course it was in front of a different stand of mine I didn't want to hunt because of the wind lol..I hope he keeps prowling!


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Arrow flung....


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Tom Fine said:


> Yea I use them because their cheap and I put them on state land. Kind of hit miss. Seems like when I test them out they give about 40 to 50 feet. Last night when I left my stand it didn’t kick on until I got about 20 feet. Not getting much on my cameras and I’m wondering if they just aren’t taking. I always walk in front of them when I leave my hunting spot and they always take but just not much distance. If I had private land I definitely would upgrade to something else.


Same reason I bought it I’m on state land but I mean it’s not really worth me having it out I walked pretty much right where the deer did last night took pics of me but not them just weird


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Nickbarg83 said:


> Waited until legal shooting tine to walk in never hunted this stand in the morning so didn’t want to jump anything but still managed to with little to no wind and crunchy leaves couldn’t tell what it was but big bodied and looked like it was running off the many scrapes by me so we’ll see what this morning brings and question for y’all have you ever had trouble with wild game cams not taking pics I have pics of me putting it up and me grabbing my card but I watched 5 deer walk within 10 yards and not a single pic ready to throw it away


I have a bunch of blank photos day and night 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just had a small 4 pt push a doe and fawn past me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Taking day off to watch football and read lifts.Went yesterday and real painful maybe make it next week


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Damn did you wipe? Lol


dewy6068 said:


> I knew my bubble guts were going to get me this morning so I decided to sit aground blind for exit if needed to take a crap. Sure enough by 7:45 it was time. Got out, took care of business and back in blind by 7:50. Hear something at 7:55 and 4 doe come in to 40 yds and browse through. Just had another one come through as I typed this.
> 
> Apparently crunching leaves don’t bother them at all as long as they can’t see what’s causing the noise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Cold, calm, and crisp! No activity in Saginaw County this morning so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Nickbarg83 said:


> Same reason I bought it I’m on state land but I mean it’s not really worth me having it out I walked pretty much right where the deer did last night took pics of me but not them just weird


Yep I agree. I’ve tried different models and they all work about the same. Thirty feet and under. I bought a Vantop Ninja Trail Camera last week off Amazon for 60 bucks. They just started making trail cameras and it got really good reviews. Testing it in my yard I got about 50 feet and quality was good. I think I’m gonna stick this near a thick bedding area and next week and see how it works.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Another little buck cruising and sniffing. Arrived and departed just like that. Can call is useless right now. Can't get any volume out of it.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Tom Fine said:


> Yep I agree. I’ve tried different models and they all work about the same. Thirty feet and under. I bought a Vantop Ninja Trail Camera last week off Amazon for 60 bucks. They just started making trail cameras and it got really good reviews. Testing it in my yard I got about 50 feet and quality was good. I think I’m gonna stick this near a thick bedding area and next week and see how it works.


I have a stealth cam I use never had a problem about a 70-80 foot censor takes good pics day and night but wanted another camera to scout new locations on state land so bought a cheap one now I’m kind of regretting it


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

LabtechLewis said:


> Another little buck just moved some does out between plots 3 and 4. Hopefully they circle back. Caught me off guard, I was just about to rattle. Dropped it in my seat. Yep, rattled itself on the way down. Oops. Not sure it mattered.


Not related to this post, but since I’m not seeing deer I’m scrolling through FB (when I’m not on here) and I saw something that has your name on it!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> This SSE wind sure has a lot of SW mixed in.


You got that right, I’m doing more harm then good, was trying to hold on until 10:30 and it’s close enough!
Flight


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Best morning for me so far. Saw 8 bucks, 2 real nice shooters but the same doe got both their attention and never gave me a shot. Lots of action. Love hunting Halloween weekend! All my friends are hungover and missing out! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> Do you have a picture of the one you're going to shoot ?? Can't wait to see em !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO! 

Just had 7 baldies go by. In that group was one button that would make NS envious.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

sniper said:


> Just curious do you think a testosterone charged buck will stop looking for does because the moon was out? Clearly the posts on this thread this morning says differently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman[/


I think once the sun got up high enough and the wind picked up deer moved great. There was a lull at first light, which I think is common for hard frost, dead calm mornings. The longer the wind stays still, the longer the lull. Just my opinion. You don’t have to believe it.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Buck I wanted to shoot last night was locked down with a doe. They stuck together while they fed.


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Well had a shooter come 60 yards out tried grunting no luck had a doe ten minutes later same spot about half hour ago almost time to wrap it 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Seen 3 so far no chasing.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This morning a 100 inch deer rushed at us in the dark and stared us down for a few minutes at 10 yards. A mature buck came through an hour after daybreak hot on the heels of a doe. Saw five 1.5 year old bucks the first hour and six more since then - assuming some of those sightings are of the same bucks. Seen somewhere around 20 antlerless deer, most the first hour.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Meanwhile a half mile away my 17 year old son has had a slow morning. Deer are ALWAYS active during the first few hours of daylight, especially during this time of year. Only question is whether you guess right on stand location and are able to observe what is happening.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Slipped out 45 mins ago to get back to the drawing board, this wind is too goofy for this area.


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

thisthe day i tell the kids about. Usually once a year on my property. 5 bucks and one nice one chasing a doe. Daughter only saw two of them at a distance. I thought I put her in the best stand.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Came in before me this morning. Clock is about 2.5 hours off


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Up an in for my mid day sit. For the first time I am hunting a 70 acre parcel I am in the process of buying. Out with the climber trying to do a bit of scouting as well. Kicked up a 2.5 bedded alone, almost had a doe run into me being chased by a spike, then bumped up a mature buck bedded with a doe. I decided to hop up a tree near their bedding area in hopes her scent attracts some other bucks. I know this property from shroom hunting but never deer season, looking primo.


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

Doe with twin buttons charged my set and stopped under the tree for a few minutes before splitting out of there. Kept looking back. Waited out for the boss but he never showed. Small spike chasing another doe 60 yards out. Wind kicking up and dropping leaves. Time to get the yard work done...


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Learned a valuable lesson with my Ten Point crossbow. This am rushing to get on stand. Got in the box and cocked it. Something didn't feel right when putting bolt in. I figured it was me rushing this am. Had that doe with yearlings and a spike following within range and let them all pass. 1030 when getting ready to come down was gonna shoot into the ground with a practice bolt. Dam thing wouldn't fire. Turns out it was not fully cocked. Evidently last night when I released the bolt I had inadvertently put it back on safe. Quick google search for the problem. Solved within a couple seconds. Put it back on fire and pull back more. So glad I didn't have a shooter in range. Woulda been pizzed for sure. :lol:


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Good luck today everyone. Deer must be moving, as I’ve been getting non stop deer pics throughout the morning.

Go Green! Go White!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Buck down!! Story to come later


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Well I take back what I said about no chasing. Just had a shooter running after 2 doe just now.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

protectionisamust said:


> Buck down!! Story to come later
> View attachment 595937


Great deer, congrats!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

protectionisamust said:


> Buck down!! Story to come later
> View attachment 595937


Congrats! Awesome buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

protectionisamust said:


> Buck down!! Story to come later
> View attachment 595937


That’s a great buck protection! Congrats on that dandy.


----------



## Civic (May 8, 2020)

A friend in the Thumb sent me these pics of a buck he shot last night. He used a Ten Point RS47- crossbow that shoots at an amazing 470 fps. He shared that he's got over $3,000 invested in the setup. That's a strange rack, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

protectionisamust said:


> Buck down!! Story to come later
> View attachment 595937


Nice work captain. Saw doe fawn, buck fawn, then 3 1.5 yo bucks.


----------



## KingHingeCut (Oct 15, 2020)

Damn crossbows are killing all the deer.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

KingHingeCut said:


> Damn crossbows are killing all the deer.


Don't worry. My selectively coupled with hunting incompetence is bringing the crossbow kill rate down significantly. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

protectionisamust said:


> Buck down!! Story to come later
> View attachment 595937


Congratulations! Look forward to the story!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

protectionisamust said:


> Buck down!! Story to come later
> View attachment 595937


Good buck congrats, cant wait for the story.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

aacosta said:


> Came in before me this morning. Clock is about 2.5 hours off
> View attachment 595931


What area/county you hunting? I have that looks identical to him, I know the odds are small but you never know.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

First day of 18 off. Saw couple 4 pts at 9:30. It got cold with the wind. Going back out in a bit.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

KingHingeCut said:


> Damn crossbows are killing all the deer.


Better get one then eh?


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

My first Halloween buck! 

This one and another 4pt came through about an hour after the first 4pt. They came from behind me and worked to my right side. I had to draw and then turn to get prepared for the shot. He came right at me to about 10yds before turning and walking away giving me a good quartering away shot. He hit an opening and I let it fly, watched it hit and could see the lighted nock bury just behind the shoulder, blood was gushing as he ran off. Waited about a half hour to get downed begin tracking, was pretty confident. Blood trail with the Rage was a red carpet, literally followed it at my normal walking pace to where he was in a small creek at the bottom of the hill. Super happy with this 10pt, may have some trail cam pics of him, will have to look at the cell cam card soon for full res pics.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Was excited to go, wanted to go, planned on going. Got drunk AF last night at a Halloween party. Got up to my alarm, almost fell over trying to shut it off, crawled back in bed and slept til 10 when my wife woke me up to wrestle. Wasn’t a total loss I guess.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

protectionisamust said:


> Buck down!! Story to come later
> View attachment 595937


Cingrats


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Good luck out there everyone


protectionisamust said:


> Buck down!! Story to come later
> View attachment 595937


Nice buck! Congrats


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Sewey said:


> My first Halloween buck!
> 
> This one and another 4pt came through about an hour after the first 4pt. They came from behind me and worked to my right side. I had to draw and then turn to get prepared for the shot. He came right at me to about 10yds before turning and walking away giving me a good quartering away shot. He hit an opening and I let it fly, watched it hit and could see the lighted nock bury just behind the shoulder, blood was gushing as he ran off. Waited about a half hour to get downed begin tracking, was pretty confident. Blood trail with the Rage was a red carpet, literally followed it at my normal walking pace to where he was in a small creek at the bottom of the hill. Super happy with this 10pt, may have some trail cam pics of him, will have to look at the cell cam card soon for full res pics.
> 
> ...


Nice buck congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Sewey said:


> My first Halloween buck!
> 
> This one and another 4pt came through about an hour after the first 4pt. They came from behind me and worked to my right side. I had to draw and then turn to get prepared for the shot. He came right at me to about 10yds before turning and walking away giving me a good quartering away shot. He hit an opening and I let it fly, watched it hit and could see the lighted nock bury just behind the shoulder, blood was gushing as he ran off. Waited about a half hour to get downed begin tracking, was pretty confident. Blood trail with the Rage was a red carpet, literally followed it at my normal walking pace to where he was in a small creek at the bottom of the hill. Super happy with this 10pt, may have some trail cam pics of him, will have to look at the cell cam card soon for full res pics.
> 
> ...


Congrats Sewey. Beautiful buck!


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Got him
























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Congratulations Sewey! Very nice trick or treat buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Congratulations mr cheese! Looks like we’re starting to get some Halloween bucks down. Halloween has always been a great day to hunt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Awesone guys. Congrats on some fine deer.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

I'll post the story later. Heres a pic for now.
View attachment 596005


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

jiggin is livin said:


> Was excited to go, wanted to go, planned on going. Got drunk AF last night at a Halloween party. Got up to my alarm, almost fell over trying to shut it off, crawled back in bed and slept til 10 when my wife woke me up to wrestle. Wasn’t a total loss I guess.


Did you put her in the step over toe hold and win by submission


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

Spooked a Doe across the field walking in, then saw another around 9:30 this morning. Checked my camera and there is a stray dog that’s been hanging around for a couple up weeks now, that’s not helping the situation. Saw him in my field 2 weeks ago but would not come to me, ran over to the neighbors property. I don’t think he’s chasing deer, thing looks pretty skinny and no collar.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

sniper said:


> You can see the first section is standing through the trees here. They should be putting together the rest of it sometime in the next few days. Our morning deer sightings have been brutal here this year. I’m assuming it’s because of all the traffic running through here. Nothing yet this morning either. Normally this property is loaded with deer.
> View attachment 595893
> 
> 
> ...


The exact reason I told the cell company NO to putting a tower on my property. They wanted to start construction in October. The guy thought I lost my mind when I told him he couldn't pay me enough to give up my deer season for his tower. He told me there will always be next year to hunt and I told him at 70 years old that isn't a guarantee.


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

This guy came within 30 yds, I am in another stand 80 yds away and my tactacam goes off at 815. Was like no way!!! I turn around quickly and look out in the beans, I call to him and he comes on a string, stupid wind was completely incorrectly forecasted. He never ran off, he just walked off so hopefully he will return. Really big! 10 point, easily 20 inside. Huge body. He made a fresh scrape and pissed in it, ground was wet when I left . Fun hunt


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

protectionisamust said:


> Buck down!! Story to come later
> View attachment 595937


Great buck! Congrats!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sewey said:


> My first Halloween buck!
> 
> This one and another 4pt came through about an hour after the first 4pt. They came from behind me and worked to my right side. I had to draw and then turn to get prepared for the shot. He came right at me to about 10yds before turning and walking away giving me a good quartering away shot. He hit an opening and I let it fly, watched it hit and could see the lighted nock bury just behind the shoulder, blood was gushing as he ran off. Waited about a half hour to get downed begin tracking, was pretty confident. Blood trail with the Rage was a red carpet, literally followed it at my normal walking pace to where he was in a small creek at the bottom of the hill. Super happy with this 10pt, may have some trail cam pics of him, will have to look at the cell cam card soon for full res pics.
> 
> ...


Way to go! Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

mrcheese said:


> Got him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Congrats


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

November Sunrise said:


> Deer are ALWAYS active during the first few hours of daylight, especially during this time of year.


Wow, always? Big statement. I guess I'll disregard the many times I've witnessed bucks bedded at daylight this time of year. The majority of my property is bedding, so probably my confirmation bias, lol.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Walking in


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

All set, it's beautiful out. Treat no trick please.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Just in from watching a doe browse chokecherry leaves in the back yard.
Bulldog finally spotted her when I quit petting him to distract his attention , and sounded off.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Hunted this morning till 1pm, 1 spike and a doe absolutely beautiful morning no movement in sanilac on my farm going in to the thick stuff right now to sit till dark good luck and congratulations to all successful today


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Shot 8am


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

gunfun13 said:


> Shot 8am
> View attachment 596047


Oh la la!!


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

gunfun13 said:


> Shot 8am
> View attachment 596047


Beast! Congrats on a great deer. 

Sent from my BND-L24 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great deer. Congratulations


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

gunfun13 said:


> Shot 8am
> View attachment 596047


Heck of a buck. Nice job!


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Well I found my doe with a hole in her. She pulled a fast one on me, just out of eyesight she turned 180 and doubled back just to the side of her trail and died in a ravine. It took me a while to figure that track out but I got her.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> Wow, always? Big statement. I guess I'll disregard the many times I've witnessed bucks bedded at daylight this time of year. The majority of my property is bedding, so probably my confirmation bias, lol.


How many times do you observe bucks bedded at first light and remain bedded the ENTIRE first two full hours of the day at this point in the year? 

Confirmation bias isn't a theory. It's the explanation for why hunter's cling to so many old wives tales regarding moon, wind, etc. Just read through today's thread - all sorts of people seeing lots of activity, including you seeing two 3.5 year old bucks. Yet there were no shortage of posts of people who weren't seeing much personally, with the accompanying explanation of the "deer weren't moving." 

You can take it to the bank - whenever hunters don't see what they expect to see, most will invent an explanation related to temperature, pressure, wind, moon, barometer, etc. Once it happens a few times, the explanation becomes a "fact" about deer behavior.


----------



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone hunting deep in a swamp this evening?

Mmmmmwwwwahahahahahaha


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

LuckyBucks said:


> Anyone hunting deep in a swamp this evening?
> 
> Mmmmmwwwwahahahahahaha
> 
> View attachment 596061




Nope, but I’m just on the edge of it over looking a small kill plot! 

Good luck! Shoot straight and I hope to see some treats going to the hunters this afternoon!!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Weadhopperfishing (Mar 15, 2018)

It’s already a treat to be in the woods!! Work sucks.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I am back at it this afternoon. Wish me luck.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

gunfun13 said:


> Shot 8am
> View attachment 596047


Congrats on a tank!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Steve said:


> I am back at it this afternoon. Wish me luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Luck sent. I was wondering if you're out Steve. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Huge bummer of a day. I shot a nice buck at 8am. Have been tracking ever since. My neighbor was a big help but we’ve called it.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Becsuse of a minor, but nonetheless potential covid exposure, I skipped Halloween witb my grandson and started the first week of rut-cation. Up in my stand since 3. Havent read this yet so congrats to those who have scored.
<----<<<


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

LuckyBucks said:


> Anyone hunting deep in a swamp this evening?
> 
> Mmmmmwwwwahahahahahaha
> 
> View attachment 596061


Well hell. If that's what's living out there I'm screwed.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Back out. Sitting in a tripod down by my waterhole and apple trees. First sit here all year. The cams say it's been active. Guess I'll check it out.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Hunted this morning till 1pm, 1 spike and a doe absolutely beautiful morning no movement in sanilac on my farm going in to the thick stuff right now to sit till dark good luck and congratulations to all successful today


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Coming up on 9 hours in the climber w/out getting down...my longest. Hoping it pays off the last 3 hours b/c midday was dead.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

LuckyBucks said:


> Anyone hunting deep in a swamp this evening?
> 
> Mmmmmwwwwahahahahahaha
> 
> View attachment 596061


Was going too but not anymore!

Thx, lol


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm in,south wind is not good for most of my spots. Did find some good sign by blind I have on public ground. Time to get ready for the show. Good luck and put a rage in the cage.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in from my usual perch. Definitely breezy. Git Er Done!


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Here in Newaygo first sit of a week long hunt camp. Gusty winds but not steadily should be a good night. Sitting closest to camp near neighbors cabin. Deer love this little tucked away plot near bedding it's seems to be there first stop. Wife and brother are here sharing camp I am blessed. Good luck all be safe.


----------



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

protectionisamust said:


> Was going too but not anymore!
> 
> Thx, lol


You just need to put some silver bullets in your sidearm


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

LuckyBucks said:


> You just need to put some silver bullets in your sidearm


Yep, then spray, pray and RUN!!!:lol:


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Been up and in for a little bit, this SW wind ripping across this field is brutal, couldn’t imagine if it was cold on top of it. Looking at the forecast I’m guessing it’s going to do nothing but get worse, good luck all !
Flight


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

gunfun13 said:


> Shot 8am
> View attachment 596047


BRUTE!!!!! Congrats


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Well my mid day sit was boring however I talked my brother into doing the same and he watched one drop! I will post pictures once he sends them but it sounds like a nice 3.5 year old I was giving the pass to. Its his first nice buck so he is pumped. From his description it sounds like this guy...


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Been up and in for a little bit, this SW wind ripping across this field is brutal, couldn’t imagine if it was cold on top of it. Looking at the forecast I’m guessing it’s going to do nothing but get worse, good luck all !
> Flight


Calling for rain and possible inch snow accumulation here in Sanilac tommorow..wind gusts up to 40. Definitely super windy here now. If something gets in range tonight..the free passes I've been handing out might just stop...


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

Whopper of a buck there gun fun... mind sharing what county or at least region that beast roamed?


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Steve said:


> I am back at it this afternoon. Wish me luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


We all know you have things weighing heavily on you right now Steve. Glad your back at it. I think I speak for all of us here when I say “good luck” to you Steve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Whopper 24 said:


> Whopper of a buck there gun fun... mind sharing what county or at least region that beast roamed?


Jackson


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Back out in the same stand I sat this morning. No deer this morning hoping the evening is better. Congrats to those that scored this morning it was a beautiful morning to be out.


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

The wind is ripping but when you have limited time you sit and hope for the best!! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Just had a good one trigger my cell cam. Dad duties with Halloween keeps me away. Good luck to those hunting. Be safe.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

gunfun13 said:


> Shot 8am
> View attachment 596047


Big congrats on a fantastic buck. Well done Sir.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

20201031_161028




__
Radar420


__
Oct 31, 2020








A bit better reception in this spot. Sitting on a ridge that divides two small swampy potholes, fallow field to my right (north). Already had 1 doe come through.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats on some great deer today guys! Been up and in for a bit, already had a bobcat stroll by, very cool to watch. This area has been hot all week and finally got another south wind to hunt it so here we are. Windy and 48 degrees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Back at it in Ottawa, this might get intresting


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Always a joy to see this 30 yards off one of my stands and 50 from the other. Smack dab between two of my sets.
Don't have the hunter on my cam. But have lost day time activity again.
Did have three bucks in a 5am this morning.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

November Sunrise said:


> How many times do you observe bucks bedded at first light and remain bedded the ENTIRE first two full hours of the day at this point in the year?


Don't know but more then a few times in the 20 years that I've hunted this property. Several years ago I watched a nice buck bed in the moonlight about 40 yards away. A 3.5 year old shooter for me at that point. He never moved until noon. Got up made a beeline for a neighbors open wood lot. Why? I don't know. Maybe he ran all night or wasn't as rut aggressive as others. Maybe no doe in estrus yet. Maybe contrary to popular belief, he just needed a break. Probably just my imagination.


November Sunrise said:


> Confirmation bias isn't a theory. It's the explanation for why hunter's cling to so many old wives tales regarding moon, wind, etc. Just read through today's thread - all sorts of people seeing lots of activity, including you seeing two 3.5 year old bucks. Yet there were no shortage of posts of people who weren't seeing much personally, with the accompanying explanation of the "deer weren't moving."
> 
> You can take it to the bank - whenever hunters don't see what they expect to see, most will invent an explanation related to temperature, pressure, wind, moon, barometer, etc. Once it happens a few times, the explanation becomes a "fact" about deer behavior.


No one said confirmation bias isn't real. It just doesn't explain away every behavior. I commented on your statement talking absolutes about deer behavior. I should not have in this thread.
My deer sightings this morning had zero to do a windless frosty morning (which I believe sparked all this). It was cold, but too breezy for frost. Any way this is not the thread to debate deer behavior. You should resume your old thread for this. You know the one that you never posted in again after the response from a actual wildlife biologist came back. Or better yet, save it for the off season when we don't have much to talk about, lol.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Bowhunt said:


> I think once the sun got up high enough and the wind picked up deer moved great. There was a lull at first light, which I think is common for hard frost, dead calm mornings. The longer the wind stays still, the longer the lull. Just my opinion. You don’t have to believe it.


I think a week or two your scenario holds weight. First sniff of an estrous doe everything is off the table. Obviously chasing has been going on for few days now. Good luck with your season. 

Me, kid, and Dad are back up and at for the afternoon. Hopefully some action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Sewey said:


> My first Halloween buck!
> 
> This one and another 4pt came through about an hour after the first 4pt. They came from behind me and worked to my right side. I had to draw and then turn to get prepared for the shot. He came right at me to about 10yds before turning and walking away giving me a good quartering away shot. He hit an opening and I let it fly, watched it hit and could see the lighted nock bury just behind the shoulder, blood was gushing as he ran off. Waited about a half hour to get downed begin tracking, was pretty confident. Blood trail with the Rage was a red carpet, literally followed it at my normal walking pace to where he was in a small creek at the bottom of the hill. Super happy with this 10pt, may have some trail cam pics of him, will have to look at the cell cam card soon for full res pics.
> 
> ...


Great job Sewey and great buck! Congrats! Just curious what is all that white cordage in the background.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

mrcheese said:


> Got him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome MrCheese! Congrats on a dandy.


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

gunfun13 said:


> Shot 8am
> View attachment 596047


Dam nice buck


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

gunfun13 said:


> Shot 8am
> View attachment 596047


That’s a stud, congrats! Gorgeous buck.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

No deer yet but prime time soon


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

wpmisport said:


> Looks like a bear dog. Blue tick maybe? Someone is going to want that dog back. I would call the DNR/CO, it may have a chip and the owner can be traced.


Better calling local animal control.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Why did I not wear a hat with a brim on it tonight?! Sun is bright!

Decided to try our spot in Cass county, they are picking corn here, hopefully it helps! First sit this year in this stand.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Just had a 2.5yr old 8 come thru following a doe. A couple other unidentifiable deer in the fallow field a bit ago


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

I climbed up on that horse and in the saddle again ready for some more abuse. I'm about 35 yds in from a clover plot I frost seeded in this spring. I'm waiting to see some of the fruits of my labor
.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

How much longer do I have until dark, my arms are getting way tired from holding on!
Flight


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Prime time


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

6 so far. 4 does and 2 six ptrs running together. Apparently we’re waisting our time hunting mornings here. Hunting on the ground in a box to get out of the wind.

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Squirrels don't seem to be bothered by this wind tonight. Hopefully things pick up here for happy hour.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Just had three does come off the ridge and a nice 8 with big brows went down to them but never chased them. I didn't get a great look at him but he could've been a shooter looked real nice but I probably would’ve let him walk. Good to see a nice one though. And the corns all finally coming down! I’ll be happy to see around my house again and into the fields I should get some stellar combine pics with my trail cam. Good luck all!


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

Fissshh On! said:


> Spooked a Doe across the field walking in, then saw another around 9:30 this morning. Checked my camera and there is a stray dog that’s been hanging around for a couple up weeks now, that’s not helping the situation. Saw him in my field 2 weeks ago but would not come to me, ran over to the neighbors property. I don’t think he’s chasing deer, thing looks pretty skinny and no collar.
> View attachment 595999
> View attachment 596001


Are you in Mecosta county? I saw a dog like that along 135th yesterday.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Passed on a small 6 point 5 minutes ago. Saw a shooter earlier today.. Too far..


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Had fun watching this guy chase a doe around in front of me.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Congratulations to all the successful hunters!

First sit at deer camp here in Gladwin County. Had a nice looking spike walk by a half hour ago. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Little bucks on there feet, there really jumpy from this wind !
Flight


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Sat tonight out. I need north and west winds.
So much east and south I feel I'm burning my 1 spot I have!


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I should have let the ground shrinkage hit before I posted the trail cam pics. He shot a 2.5 year old 8 that I took video of and posted in a live from the stand earlier this year. Still a great deer for someone getting into hunting.
> 
> View attachment 596131


“ still a great deer for someone getting into hunting”??
Let’s not become that site, it’s not a d^*k swinging contest.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

rhood said:


> “ still a great deer for someone getting into hunting”??
> Let’s not become that site, it’s not a d^*k swinging contest.


I'd be happy with that! Nice deer! More like mine is bigger than yours contest lol


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Good hunt today. Everything was early this morning between 8 to 10 though. Ended up seeing 5 does all within bow range plus a spike and 6 point they were close too. Also 1 buck no idea how big just got a glimpse. Everything is still walking. Back at it in the morning. Congrats on all the nice bucks taken today!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I should have let the ground shrinkage hit before I posted the trail cam pics. He shot a 2.5 year old 8 that I took video of and posted in a live from the stand earlier this year. Still a great deer for someone getting into hunting.
> 
> View attachment 596131


Great one no matter! Congrats! And nice shooting! Your happy with it, that's all that matters. That's flat out trophy here lol


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Airoh said:


> Had fun watching this guy chase a doe around in front of me.
> 
> View attachment 596191


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Overall I rate today’s hunt a B+ saw a nice buck and probably about 14 Baldy‘s and the corn is down, oh yeah and Michigan State whipped Michigan’s ass! Great day all the way around. So really overall today was an A+ when you consider that football game. Go Green!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Three does, one fawn and about 20 turkeys. Hate to do it 'cause the woods are warming up, but I'm going to try to catch some ducks riding that NW wind tomorrow morning.

Good luck everyone heading out tomorrow.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

MichiFishy said:


> Three does, one fawn and about 20 turkeys. Hate to do it 'cause the woods are warming up, but I'm going to try to catch some ducks riding that NW wind tomorrow morning.
> 
> Good luck everyone heading out tomorrow.


same.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

gunfun13 said:


> Shot 8am
> View attachment 596047


Real trophy right there


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Awesome night in Van buren county, Bucks chasing does everywhere. Passed on a big mature buck with half a rack making scrapes rubs under my tree.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Same as last night covered in deer from 615 on I first my little spike friend then a fawn the big guy was 100 yards behind me dogging momma doe then a little 4 point and 3 more does awesome night


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ended up seeing 9 doe and a spike. Of course they all came through where they shouldn’t have and got down wind of me...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

mjh4 said:


> Awesome night in Van buren county, Bucks chasing does everywhere. Passed on a big mature buck with half a rack making scrapes rubs under my tree.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Had to double check your location. I had a big one walk straight through the long plot at 5:30, holy cow. Then I see he's missing one whole side. Maybe had a brow. So didn't try calling, 50 yds away, not that it would have worked for sure anyway. He walked by one cam, maybe a couple others. Anxious to pull the card.
Saw a couple other bucks and a few does. It's heating up.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Today was a great day, congrats to all the successful hunters!
Flight


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Well tonight blew lol, seen 1 tonight as I climbed down big buck walking 15 yards, should have stayed in stand 5 more minutes oh well he didn’t know I was there tomorrow is another day


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Saw my first two really nice shooters of the year tonight. Unfortunately they were on a couple does that didn’t want to cooperate. Nice to see they’re out there though.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

pgpn123 said:


> Had to double check your location. I had a big one walk straight through the long plot at 5:30, holy cow. Then I see he's missing one whole side. Maybe had a brow. So didn't try calling, 50 yds away, not that it would have worked for sure anyway. He walked by one cam, maybe a couple others. Anxious to pull the card.
> Saw a couple other bucks and a few does. It's heating up.


You aren’t in Cass are you?


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Sewey said:


> My first Halloween buck!
> 
> This one and another 4pt came through about an hour after the first 4pt. They came from behind me and worked to my right side. I had to draw and then turn to get prepared for the shot. He came right at me to about 10yds before turning and walking away giving me a good quartering away shot. He hit an opening and I let it fly, watched it hit and could see the lighted nock bury just behind the shoulder, blood was gushing as he ran off. Waited about a half hour to get downed begin tracking, was pretty confident. Blood trail with the Rage was a red carpet, literally followed it at my normal walking pace to where he was in a small creek at the bottom of the hill. Super happy with this 10pt, may have some trail cam pics of him, will have to look at the cell cam card soon for full res pics.
> 
> ...


CONGRATS !



mrcheese said:


> Got him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, congrats!



WhitetailNWalleye said:


> I'll post the story later. Heres a pic for now.
> View attachment 596005


Nice ! congrats



gunfun13 said:


> Shot 8am
> View attachment 596047


wow !! dream buck for me. giant 8, can't beat them congrats!



NonTypicalCPA said:


> Well I found my doe with a hole in her. She pulled a fast one on me, just out of eyesight she turned 180 and doubled back just to the side of her trail and died in a ravine. It took me a while to figure that track out but I got her.


love a good track, congrats !



Trap Star said:


> View attachment 596145
> View attachment 596147
> View attachment 596149
> 
> ...


Gotta ask, what's with the deer's ass ? lol, looks like a good time there!


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice sir! Congrats!!!!


WhitetailNWalleye said:


> I'll post the story later. Heres a pic for now.
> View attachment 596005


Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

snortwheeze said:


> there


The point of the deer ass is so people like you ask what is the point of the deer ass. Its not like the one you got under your bed snort. Lol


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> You aren’t in Cass are you?


Nah. But it was the left side missing. Brow didn't look THAT big. I was thinking beam broke after it grew.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

I only saw the spiker, but my buddy got a nice 8 point on state land!


----------



## edenwildlife (Jul 29, 2011)

Beautiful day!
Go Green!!!


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

Might be aging myself but I had no clue who that was. I’ve never seen that version Beverly hillbillies. My neighbor just to the north text me about a good buck he had on cam in daylight and sent me the pic. It’s the same deer. I have my heart set on just a couple deer and if I don’t get them, that’s ok. I really enjoy taking pics and getting videos of deer. Plus I love shooting big does.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Swampdog467 said:


> Got this guy tonight about 6:35. Only deer I saw while hunting today. I think this might be my first deer on Halloween. 8 pt, 165 lbs dressed.
> View attachment 596291


Congrats swamp dog, nice Halloween buck.


----------



## KingHingeCut (Oct 15, 2020)

JohnnyB87 said:


> Better get one then eh?


No challenge using one I'll stick with a vertical bow and get busted drawing back on a buck.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

T Brown said:


> View attachment 596427
> Might be aging myself but I had no clue who that was. I’ve never seen that version Beverly hillbillies. My neighbor just to the north text me about a good buck he had on cam in daylight and sent me the pic. It’s the same deer. I have my heart set on just a couple deer and if I don’t get them, that’s ok. I really enjoy taking pics and getting videos of deer. Plus I love shooting big does.


There is one of him (a little bit smaller) where ever I go it seems but I've got my sights set on a better one/two. It's been really hard seeing those deer when it felt like my time to hunt was going to be cut short because of other pressing issues. I was scheduled to be out of town all next week but the trip was postponed...........:shhh:

Now I have options again so I spent yesterday prepping some of those possibilities and picked up a picture of a slammer buck working an area that hadn't had a good deer in a couple of years.


----------



## cedartool-fishinfool (May 26, 2005)

Finally got my first Halloween buck
10 mins. before dark, 15 yds. Rage broadhead with crossbow.
Double lung shot, it ran about 60yds.
8 pt. about 160lbs. dressed.
Calling it my Blue Moon buck.


----------



## cedartool-fishinfool (May 26, 2005)




----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Half rack buck I saw.


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Going to head out behind the house this morning. Not a big fan of morning full moon hunts, but the time is right! Probably my only weekend sit...need to get all the Honey Do list completed so I can hit it hard the next three weekends.
> 
> And to all the MSU fans out there...Might be a good day for an "all-day sit" today Might not want to be anywhere a tv between noon and four Go Blue!


Just curious how that crow tasted??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

